# 1941 Elgin Deluxe



## GMANHOUSTON (Dec 11, 2012)

I wish I had more time to do this one myself but I sent it Dan @ Ichi bikes and he is doing an awesome job!



 




Here it is with a fresh coat of paint! 











I'll Update the pics once he is done with it.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 11, 2012)

HEYYYY! I know that bike! WOW!!!!!! Looking awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Sean (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks great!

I have an Elgin twin I should send to have repainted as I don't know I'll have the time to do it myself...


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Dec 11, 2012)

bikesnbuses said:


> HEYYYY! I know that bike! WOW!!!!!! Looking awesome!!!!!!!



Ha! I think you do!


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Dec 11, 2012)

Sean said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I have an Elgin twin I should send to have repainted as I don't know I'll have the time to do it myself...




Look Dan up, he will do you right!


----------



## StevieZ (Dec 11, 2012)

That is going to be a very nice looking bike when its all together!!!!


----------



## StevieZ (Dec 11, 2012)

I think they would match your bike.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Haw...074?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337e743512


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Feb 15, 2014)

Finished and Assembled.. Now waiting til may to drive and Pick her up!


----------



## mike j (Feb 15, 2014)

Now that's a pretty girl !


----------

